# Mr.Berlin



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondering if mark is having it again this year. Last sunday in october, blast off at first light.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

What are the details for this Mr. Berlin tournament?


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anybody have any info?


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Flipp said:


> Does anybody have any info?


I won it with it 11.5 15 guys showed up


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Flipp said:


> I won it with it 11.5 15 guys showed up


who gave you the info you needed???

maybe you should of split the pot!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nice buddy!


----------

